# Best Saltwater baitcaster



## Mike Geer (Nov 22, 2018)

Looking to get a couple new baitcasting reels for Redfish, speckled trout, flounder, etc.
the last one I bought was the Core 100. These are great reels, but you have to take care of them.
i need something that is more durable and will hold about 80-100 yds of 16 mono.
I know that best is subjective, but usually the cream comes to the top.

mike


----------



## TravHale (May 17, 2019)

Bottom line is that you have to take care of all of them. I like the Team Lews Pro reels + Sufix 832 30lb. My beater reels are older Chronarchs and Curados, I recommend those as well.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Older Shimanos or newer Lew’s


----------



## Michael T (May 18, 2020)

I love my Daiwa Coastal TWS. I have run 15 and 10lb Power Pro on it and have handled fish up to 41" on it. Drag is very solid and so far maintenance is just a few drops of oil on the bearings every 3-4 months.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

the new Bantam Mag one piece frame. the best for salt. The best Shimano has ever produced.


----------



## Mike Geer (Nov 22, 2018)

sjrobin said:


> the new Bantam Mag one piece frame. the best for salt. The best Shimano has ever produced.


the Bantam MGL?


----------



## 18590 (Aug 21, 2017)

Shimano tranx 200, or daiwa coastal tws If you're worried about maintenance. Shimano for long distance casts, daiwa for skipping and control.


----------



## Mike Geer (Nov 22, 2018)

Tranx 200, Lew’s Pro Ti, Bantam MGL are leading the pack now.

mike


----------



## Mike Geer (Nov 22, 2018)

I am leaning toward buying a Pro-Ti and a Trans 200.
i like the little bit more line capacity on the Tranx and just want to try the Lew’s.

mike


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Shimano Bantam Mag HG for a small reel lure casting. Diawa Lexa 400 HD with 60lb braid and a 8ft Shimano Terez rod designed for braid and lure casting will subdue very large predators in shallow water very fast and cast lures fifty yards easily. A short rod is better for deeper fish The Diana Lexa HD casting and ergonomics are better than the Tran X. Shimano may have improved the Tran X in the last four years


----------



## Micro Thinfisher (Jan 27, 2018)

Keep your eye out for the new Penn Baitcaster’s. The Fathom 400 is impressive with 25 lbs of drag. Likely to be released at Icast.


----------



## b.bates (Jul 10, 2013)

Daiwa Steez A performing good for me


----------



## BobGee (Apr 10, 2019)

Michael T said:


> I love my Daiwa Coastal TWS. I have run 15 and 10lb Power Pro on it and have handled fish up to 41" on it. Drag is very solid and so far maintenance is just a few drops of oil on the bearings every 3-4 months.
> Has anyone else also had good experience with the Daiwa Coastal TWS?


----------



## richarde206 (Sep 9, 2021)

TravHale said:


> Bottom line is that you have to take care of all of them. I like the Team Lews Pro reels + Sufix 832 30lb. My beater reels are older Chronarchs and Curados, I recommend those as well.


How much (what models) are 'older', in your opinion? Your info will help me in my search for one (or both)...

Thanks!


----------



## spc7669 (Apr 15, 2015)

I have a Curado 300DSV I’ve fished for maybe 12-13 years. Been a great reel but it’s starting to show its age. 
I know I’m really kicking it old school here but I have an Abu 5500 I bought in the 80’s that I still use a ton. One of the simplest, easiest reels to clean, repair, and service you can own.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

I have a Shimano 201 HG Baitcasting Reel for sale if interested. 7:2:1 gear ratio. LH retrieve. Like brand new, very little use. $120. DM me if interested.


----------



## SwampThing07 (Jul 23, 2016)

Love my 13fishing baitcasters


----------



## Flardaboy (Sep 6, 2021)

I personally use a diawa tatula, it's technically a bass reel but i handle reds and even big snook with it with no problem, and it's extremely lightweight


----------



## FlatsMafia (Feb 1, 2021)

Shimano Tranx 201 is what I use


----------



## Skinnee (Oct 5, 2021)

sjrobin said:


> the new Bantam Mag one piece frame. the best for salt. The best Shimano has ever produced.


What he said


----------



## dj24 (Jun 25, 2013)

I’ve got a couple E series shimano Citicas and an E series Curado that I love. They’ve held up great over the years.
I’d like to try the newer Lews stuff.


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker (May 4, 2011)

Anybody tried the el cheapo from Amazon ?


Sougayilang Baitcasting Reel, 7.0:1 Gear Ratio

38 bucks


----------



## Mbunn2002 (Oct 4, 2020)

I have a couple Cores and Chronarchs and love them. But honestly, for the money and overall performance, it’s hard to beat the curado. I have several of them and tend to pick them up over the more pricey reels when I reach for a rod in the boat!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

BM_Barrelcooker said:


> Anybody tried the el cheapo from Amazon ?
> 
> 
> Sougayilang Baitcasting Reel, 7.0:1 Gear Ratio
> ...


Life is too short.


----------



## spc7669 (Apr 15, 2015)

I just had a Curado 300DSV die on me. Bought it around 2008 and repaired it multiple time. It had a lot of miles and no telling how many fish on it.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

spc7669 said:


> I just had a Curado 300DSV die on me. Bought it around 2008 and repaired it multiple time. It had a lot of miles and no telling how many fish on it.


I have one that’s just about new.


----------



## spc7669 (Apr 15, 2015)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I have one that’s just about new.


I loved mine. It’ll probably get replaced with a spinning reel. I use my baitcasters more now for throwing big swim baits for stripers and pulling big live baits on down lines.


----------



## whaler76 (Apr 7, 2014)

I've got a curado 100d and chronarch mg50 that I picked up on trade recently. Both have upgraded orange seal spool bearing and I broke them all down and serviced them. Only issue I found on both of them was the curado handle has a little corrosion. Can get an aftermarket or shimano replacement from $10-$40 depending on what you want. I'd make someone a deal if they wanted both of them. I also got a chronarch 50e series as part of the deal, but it's mint and I am going to keep it for myself. The old D and E series shimanos are great reels.


----------



## Darkhorseflyfishing (Jan 1, 2021)

Mike Geer said:


> Looking to get a couple new baitcasting reels for Redfish, speckled trout, flounder, etc.
> the last one I bought was the Core 100. These are great reels, but you have to take care of them.
> i need something that is more durable and will hold about 80-100 yds of 16 mono.
> I know that best is subjective, but usually the cream comes to the top.
> ...


Great post. Following as well for stripers


----------



## Dallas Furman (May 13, 2018)

Got three years on my Lews Inshore Pros still going strong with a wipe down, an occasional drop of oil, and an annual tear down cleaning. When I was using shimano’s, seems like I had them tore down four or five times a year. Too maintenance intensive.


----------



## dbrady784 (Feb 17, 2014)

Calcutta and it'll last you a lifetime


----------



## MatthewEOD (Aug 21, 2020)

I have a curado k, it‘s been good overall. I mainly use it for bigger hard baits/topwater. It’s performed every time I ask it to.


----------



## GaterB (Nov 10, 2021)

Shimano baitcasters have been super reliable for me in salt and brackish water over the past few years. Regular maintenance is done but nothing crazy and they perform like the day I got them. I use curado 70’s and K’s in the salt for reds and speckled trout


----------



## Featherbrain (Nov 5, 2021)

Shimano Calcutta’s have always been good to me. 👍🏼


----------



## FCanglr904 (Sep 26, 2021)

i've had experience with alot of bait casters such as abu pro max, 13 fishing concept c, a few cheaper lews, lews mach 2, 13 fishing concept A, and i recently got my shimano curado dc in a 7.4.1 and i love it not much time with it but enough to say i really like it and after a couple trips and hours with it i can say id recommend it personally. i wanna try the lews pro TI when i build another set up next year..


----------

